
Show HN: Hackerer.news – A TypeScript/Vue reader for HN - karmakaze
https://hackerer.news
======
karmakaze
I always wanted a better way of surfacing interesting posts on HN hidden
amoung many popular stories. This started out as a quick hack to try out
TypeScript with Vue--I'll never go back to JS.

Features: Clicking on the headings rotates between Top, New, Ask/Show lists.
The right column shows posts with more points. Can sort today's posts by time
or points. Responsive for mobile. Text optimized for both Retina and low-dpi
screens. The clock's to remind you to be doing something else.

Goals: Find niche stories that interest you and quickly scan/skip over
generally popular ones. Warning: you will spend less time so avoid if you use
HN to actually pass time.

My usage: read the bottom parts of Niche/Popular to see less mainstream
stories, use Fresh/Newest to promote what I think are interesting. Links reuse
the same alternate tab so I use 'back' to read what's queued or Cmd+click for
separate ones.

Source: [https://gitlab.com/karmakaze/hackerer-
news](https://gitlab.com/karmakaze/hackerer-news)

PH post: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/hackerer-
news](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/hackerer-news)

